# Furry pron art, serious discussion



## DarckArchon (May 22, 2010)

I felt like i need to talk about this thing

I have noticed on Wikipedia and Wikifurr that there are controversies on the Pornography with Furies, according to statistics do it says only a few are into this category. However i realized its more about actual videos and RL images with this and probably not in Art as well.

Well im no saint i admit, but i still don't understand this too well. I had a month ago an issue about a pic but that's another story

All i wanted is to express my opinion with no offending, i may not be over 18 but free speech is for everyone, from the day we say "Mommy Daddy"(opinion)

Anyway i wish to discuss this subject, that's it


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Furry pron art, serios discussion*



> Furry pron art, serios discussion


Um, yeah, good luck with that. Nice typo by the way.

Personally I see no reason to make a big deal out of it whether you like it or hate it. It's an added bonus to the fandom is all, but it's getting boring. But it's sadly all that most furry artists on the net are good for.


----------



## Fenrisu (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Furry pron art, serios discussion*

If you don't like it, don't watch it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Furry pron art, serios discussion*



Fenrisu said:


> If you don't like it, don't watch it.


I always fucking hated this argument because furries are well known for flaunting their shit all over the internet so there's no real escape from it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Furry pron art, serios discussion*



Kellie Gator said:


> It's an added bonus to the fandom is all, but it's getting boring.



"Well, thanks to the Internet, I am now bored with sex."


----------



## Taralack (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Furry pron art, serios discussion*

You can't have a serious discussion about either furries or porn.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Furry pron art, serios discussion*



Harebelle said:


> "Well, thanks to the Internet, I am now bored with sex."



I know, right? At first when you have access to it you're all like "this is awesome!" then after a while you're like "this is boring" while resting your chin on your hand.


----------



## DarckArchon (May 22, 2010)

Im not saying i hate pron, and sorry if title is a little screwed, bad English


----------



## TreacleFox (May 22, 2010)

Whats the OP trying to say?


----------



## JoeStrike (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Furry pron art, serios discussion*



Kellie Gator said:


> I always fucking hated this argument because furries are well known for flaunting their shit all over the internet so there's no real escape from it.



If there's one change I would like to see made to FA, it would be to  have a filter UP FRONT where you can choose not to have Adults-Only  images displayed on your page when browsing or signing on. Otherwise  yeah, it's hard to avoid coming across the stuff; even in the tiny  preview images it's hard to miss a big bright red... never mind.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Furry pron art, serios discussion*



JoeStrike said:


> If there's one change I would like to see made to FA, it would be to  have a filter UP FRONT where you can choose not to have Adults-Only  images displayed on your page when browsing or signing on. Otherwise  yeah, it's hard to avoid coming across the stuff; even in the tiny  preview images it's hard to miss a big bright red... never mind.



I was gonna suggest this, but it's not all that reliable and somewhat broken, it seems. Sometimes I wonder if furries do it on purpose because they love porn so much.


----------



## Fenrisu (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Furry pron art, serios discussion*



Kellie Gator said:


> I always fucking hated this argument because furries are well known for flaunting their shit all over the internet so there's no real escape from it.


 Then stay off the internet?


----------



## Attaman (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Furry pron art, serios discussion*



Fenrisu said:


> Then stay off the internet?



Great comeback. 

"I don't like Furry Porn."
"Then don't look at it!"
"And when other people shove it in my face?"
"Well maybe you shouldn't use the internet, then you wouldn't have this problem.  Ever think of that?"

I hope you see the flaw in that argument.  I really do.


----------



## Fenrisu (May 22, 2010)

Xactly ^_^


----------



## Tally (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Furry pron art, serios discussion*



Kellie Gator said:


> I always fucking hated this argument because furries are well known for flaunting their shit all over the internet so there's no real escape from it.



I think it should be changed to "If you like it, don't feel the need to shove it in everyone else's faces".


----------



## Foxstar (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Furry pron art, serios discussion*



Fenrisu said:


> If you don't like it, don't watch it.



Bullshit. Even if you don't watch it, your still exposed to it, via people's borderline adult avatars and furry mindset. KG is right, furries spread this crap across the internet like a plague to the point where even clean comic comment threads are clogged up with idiots going 'yiffy murr'


----------



## Foxstar (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Furry pron art, serios discussion*



Fenrisu said:


> Then stay off the internet?



Die in a fire.


----------



## Luca (May 22, 2010)

It's unavoidible. I don't hate yiff but don't like it. It's more like I tolerate yiff. It just doesn't do anything for me, it's not arousing. I try not to see it but as it's been said before by others it's just something that you can't escape when your using sites like this.


----------



## Zseliq (May 22, 2010)

Your not 18, yet? What are you doing looking at porn?


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Furry pron art, serios discussion*



Toraneko said:


> You can't have a serious discussion about either furries or porn.



Agreed. Serious and furry don't work lol.


----------



## Don (May 22, 2010)

I don't mind seeing yiff on a furry site since it is to be expected for a fandom that loves its porn so much that it even has its own name. However, I do get somewhat pissed seeing it in places where it shouldn't belong, largely because the last thing most normal people want to see is a crudely drawn dog cawk.


----------



## Jelly (May 22, 2010)

The wikipedia article is heavily modified by the furries that also run Wikifur.
Honestly, I don't think you're getting to the facts when you read either of those articles.
From what I've seen, if pornography interested parties are a minority, they're a very prodigious minority.

also your rights to free speech are pretty weak until you're 18


----------



## Foxstar (May 22, 2010)

Jelly said:


> The wikipedia article is heavily modified by the furries that also run Wikifur.



Jelly, your telling me there's people out there that still don't know this? They watch the thing for any edit and anything even remotely not within their view even if it happens is nuked.


----------



## Don (May 22, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Jelly, your telling me there's people out there that still don't know this? They watch the thing for any edit and anything even remotely not within their view even if it happens is nuked.



It's like the Soviet Union, but gayer and overly-dramatic.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 22, 2010)

If you don't like furry porn then don't look at it. If you see furry porn where it shouldn't be then report it to the site admins. If that doesn't work then it's because the art is in the appropriate place and you shouldn't be. Posting on an art site is not flaunting it everywhere.


----------



## Foxstar (May 22, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> If you don't like furry porn then don't look at it. If you see furry porn where it shouldn't be then report it to the site admins. If that doesn't work then it's because the art is in the appropriate place and you shouldn't be. Posting on an art site is not flaunting it everywhere.



Someone clearly has not been paying attention.


----------



## Kiva (May 22, 2010)

What is this I don't even


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 22, 2010)

> Someone clearly has not been paying attention.



Some people moaned that they don't want to see it but can't get away form it. If it's somewhere where its allowed and you don't want to see it, then you shouldn't go there. If it's somewhere it's not allowed then you report it. Don't just whine about it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 22, 2010)

75% of furfags MINIMUM look at porn....whether fagapedia says so or not.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 22, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Your not 18, yet? What are you doing looking at porn?





Spoiler



All teenagers look at porn.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Furry pron art, serios discussion*



Toraneko said:


> You can't have a serious discussion about either furries or porn.


 
That's because we are not serious people. That's the point. Fantasy is not serious by definition.


----------



## Alstor (May 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> All teenagers look at porn.


 Nuh uh!


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 22, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Nuh uh!


PROVE ME OTHERWISE


----------



## Alstor (May 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> PROVE ME OTHERWISE


How am I supposed to prove it when nearly everyone hides their porn. For example, I could give you a complete tour of my house and a complete viewing of what is on my computer. But, if I had a stash, I wouldn't show it on the tour. And if I knew what folder I kept all the porn, I wouldn't show it.

This is all relatively speaking, of course.


----------



## Misterraptor (May 22, 2010)

Sadly, because how "our" pornography is made and displayed, it offends people. But aside from that people don't see how fucked up they are either...
IE. One man one Horse, One man One Screwdriver, Two Girls one Cup...

They seem't not to understand.


----------



## Slyck (May 22, 2010)

DarckArchon said:


> I felt like i need to talk about this thing
> 
> I have noticed on Wikipedia and Wikifurr that there are controversies on the Pornography with Furies, according to statistics do it says only a few are into this category. However i realized its more about actual videos and RL images with this and probably not in Art as well.
> 
> ...



You're seventeen? You almost type like your eighteen. Two typos in the whole thing! The day you start typing numbers like 'eighteen' instead of '18' will be they day you are eighteen.

Also, good luck with the serious discussion.



Alstor said:


> Nuh uh!



I look a porno but I'm 21. I'm also 19 in Canada and 18 in New York.

EDIT: Whoops! That's for booze. For porno I'm 18 in all of those places...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 23, 2010)

Some people are only here for their lack of sexual contact IRL, and they're very emotional about it.  Especially the ones who were considering flaming me for saying that prior to reading this sentence.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 23, 2010)

Slyck said:


> You're seventeen? You almost type like your eighteen. Two typos in the whole thing! The day you start typing numbers like 'eighteen' instead of '18' will be they day you are eighteen.
> 
> Also, good luck with the serious discussion.
> 
> ...



You almost type like YOU'RE eighteen.  I look AT [etc.].

Two typos in the whole thing!


----------



## Jelly (May 23, 2010)

whew


----------



## Slyck (May 23, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You almost type like YOU'RE eighteen.  I look AT [etc.].
> 
> Two typos in the whole thing!



Tongue-in-cheek humor. Guess this forum isn't a big fan.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 23, 2010)

Really. With the beauty of anthropormophic creatures, who didn't expect porn? Especially with such a variety of creatures available?

The freaky fetishes are due to the fact that it's drawings on paper. That gives you total freedom to draw what you want.


----------



## Smelge (May 23, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Really. With the beauty of anthropormophic creatures, who didn't expect porn?



I suddenly feel the urge to start hurting you.



> The freaky fetishes are due to the fact that it's drawings on paper. That gives you total freedom to draw what you want.



No, it doesn't. People seem to love the "it's just lines on paper which totally makes this drawing of Balto chainfucking Huey, Duey and Louey completely ok" argument. Normal fetishes, knock yourself out. The more illegal or morally questionable ones you should keep the fuck to yourself.


----------



## Glitch (May 23, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Your not 18, yet? What are you doing looking at porn?



12 year old girls are getting pregnant.

I don't think that an underage guy going on a porn site to dump his jizz in his hand/tissue instead of a chick is that big of a deal.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 24, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Really. With the beauty of anthropormophic creatures, who didn't expect porn? Especially with such a variety of creatures available?
> 
> The freaky fetishes are due to the fact that it's drawings on paper. That gives you total freedom to draw what you want.



Porn and beauty don't belong in the same sentence.

Oh wait...  shit...



But yeah, with a fandom that's essentially obsessed with drawing things, massive amounts of porn is inevitable...  Hell, if there were a paper airplane drawing fandom, there would be paper airplane porn.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

*Re: Furry pron art, serios discussion*



Fenrisu said:


> If you don't like it, don't watch it.


rage-*date of entry 5-22-2010*
aww I missed the party.

My opinion of furry porn is why the hell do people _buy_ porn?


----------



## Heliamphora (May 25, 2010)

Just an aside--don't like it, don't look at it doesn't really work when the porn in question is _such a hilarious trainwreck_ you have to look.  Am I the only one who thinks the really out there furry porn is some of the funniest stuff ever?  I mean, I'll bitch about how bizarre it is, sure, but on some level I'm having the time of my life seeing some of the crap people come up with.


----------



## Kazdrax (May 25, 2010)

The only kind.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Furry pron art, serios discussion*



CannonFodder said:


> rage-*date of entry 5-22-2010*
> aww I missed the party.
> 
> My opinion of furry porn is why the hell do people _buy_ porn?


I'd say "because quality" but then I remembered Sexyfur. :/


----------



## Akasai (May 25, 2010)

Every time I start to expect too much from the fandom (I hate that expression), a good friend of mine says "Dude, It's Furries."

Suddenly, everything falls into place and you accept it like you'd accept the sky being blue.


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Your not 18, yet? What are you doing looking at porn?


 . . .  The arguement of minors looking at porn is a very stupid one in my opinion. Who cares if my son's gotta "magazine", I'd rather know if he was doing cocain.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Furry pron art, serios discussion*



CannonFodder said:


> My opinion of furry porn is why the hell do people _buy_ porn?



I don't know, but Larry Flynt makes a ton of money on that crap.  He took over bourbon street


----------



## Mr Owl (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Furry pron art, serios discussion*



Kellie Gator said:


> Furries are well known for flaunting their shit all over the internet so there's no real escape from it.



And they still wonder why nobody likes them.


----------

